# A Pittance of Time



## Jack Neilson (10 Nov 2003)

Singer Terry Kelly from Dartmouth NS has a video which is very appropriate for this time of year.  It can be loaded from the url at the end of this post

VELOX VERSUTUS VIGILANS
Jack Neilson

On November 11, 1999 Terry was in a Shoppers Drug Mart store in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia. At 10:55 AM an announcement came over the storeâ€™s PA asking customers who would still be on the premise at 11:00 AM to give two minutes of silence in respect to the veterans who sacrificed so much for us. 
Terry was impressed with the stores leadership role in adopting the Legionâ€™s â€œtwo minutes of silenceâ€ initiative. He felt that the storeâ€™s contribution of educating the public to the importance of remembering was commendable. 

When eleven oâ€™clock arrived on that day, an announcement was again made asking for the â€œtwo minutes of silenceâ€ to commence. All customers, with the exception of a man who was accompanied by his young child, showed their respect. 

Terryâ€™s anger towards the father for trying to engage the storeâ€™s clerk in conversation and for setting a bad example for his child was later channeled into a beautiful piece of work called, â€œA Pittance of Timeâ€. 

 http://www.terry-kelly.com/introduction.htm


----------



## condor888000 (5 Nov 2004)

I know this thread is nearly a year old but, This song brings a tear to my eye. Please, have a listen.


----------



## pbi (5 Nov 2004)

Wow. Excellent. Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Nov 2004)

That was great.


----------



## Veterans son (7 Nov 2004)

Thank you for your message, Jack!


----------



## gun plumber (7 Nov 2004)

Exellent tune with a very powerfull message


----------



## Maria3a (31 Dec 2004)

Hello all,

I can't see that most if not all of you haven't heard this.. I just did tonight tho, for the first time, and had to pass it on to you.. (just in case....)

I'm sitting here trying to figure a way to best describe it.. and I can't think of one word that even approaches it..  If you haven't seen this, please do when you have a moment.. I
To quote the friend who sent it to me.. "This is truly worth watching...and listening to."

http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/video.asp

Anne


----------



## Spanky (31 Dec 2004)

WOW!


----------



## ab136 (31 Dec 2004)

Excellent!!!
I got kind of a chill when the veterans walked in to the picture!!
You CF member should be proud of yourselves.  Hats off to ya, and Terry Kelly.


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Mar 2005)

hey i found this really great song about remembrance day and our vets. it is a really moving and touching song.

i hope you enjoy it

home page- explains what the song is about,  http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/home.asp

music video for the song- http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/video.asp


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Mar 2005)

This web site is worth a look.

http://remember.sympatico.ca/home.html


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Oct 2005)

Thought to bring this topic back up as Rememberance Day is soon coming..

*A Pittance Of Time*

They fought and some died for their homeland,
They fought and some died, now it's our land;
Look at his little child, there's no fear in her eyes,
Could he not show respect for other dads who have died?

Take two minutes, would you mind?
It's a pittance of time for the boys and the girls who went over;
In peace may they rest, may we never forget why they died.
It's a pittance of time.

God forgive me for wanting to strike him,
Give me strength so as not to be like him;
My heart pounds in my breast, fingers pressed to my lips,
My throat wants to bawl out, my tongue barely resists.

But two minutes I will bide,
It's a pittance of time for the boys and the girls who went over;
In peace may they rest, may we never forget why they died.
It's a pittance of time.

Read the letters and poems of the heroes at home,
They have casualties, battles, and fears of their own;
There's a price to be paid if you go, if you stay,
Peace is fought for and won in numerous ways.

Take two minutes would you mind?
It's a pittance of time for the boys and the girls all over;
May we never forget our young become vets,
At the end of the line. It's a pittance of time.

It takes courage to fight in your own war,
It takes courage to fight someone else's war;
Our peacekeepers tell of their own living hell,
They bring hope to foreign lands that the hatemongers can't kill.

Take two minutes, would you mind?
It's a pittance of time for the boys and the girls who go over;
In peacetime our best still don battle dress,
And lay their lives on the line. It's a pittance of time.

In peace may they rest, lest we forget why they died,
Take a pittance of time.

 Terry Kelly (The Power Of The Dream ©2001 Gun K Publishing & Wall Street Publishing - SOCAN)


----------



## Pearson (22 Oct 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Thought to bring this topic back up as Rememberance Day is soon coming..
> 
> *A Pittance Of Time*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranger (3 Nov 2005)

I've found a website with a song that is amazing. 
The song is called "A Pittance of Time" by Terry Kelly
http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/video.asp
I recommend it to everyone who comes across this site!!
Please Remember, and be grateful enough to take your two minutes of Silence on teh 11th!
Slim2


----------



## Wolfe (3 Nov 2005)

Wow i really liked the song, it made me drop a tear, and tomorrow morning i am gonna swear to protect Canada with my life and let me tell you when i saw those veterans walk and drill and at the end the coffin with the Canadian flag something when trough me, i am gonna be proud to protect my country with my life under any circumstances, i am gonna try not to drop a tear tomorrow morning in front of the Canadian flag.


Wolf


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Nov 2005)

Great song, good video, and Kudos to Mr. Kelly.

Sad that he would need to write a song to remind people to take that time. May we all remember to be on the most exemplary, and take the time to respect all of those who have served and given their lives.

_Je me souviens_


----------



## nsmedicman (3 Nov 2005)

I probably can't count how many times I have seen that video; I still get a lump in my throat now. I am in the process of transferring back to the PRes from the supplimental list, so I won't be wearing the colours on the 11th. I am a member of a World War II re-enactment group (A COY 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion). So I am going to do my part. I am going along with my fellow members, drive three hours at our own expense, don my battledress, Dennison smock, maroon beret, and jump boots. Then we will march in large Remembrance Day parade in Charlottetown. Then drive the three hours back home, and go to work the next four days.



I figure that it's the least I can do.


----------



## Ranger (4 Nov 2005)

I'm glad you all liked it. 
I had the very same reaction as you Wolfe...it was very touching. 
I love Remembrance Day, but I quit cadets so now I have no uniform to wear to school  :crybaby:
But I will Remember just the same.
Slim2


----------



## Armymedic (7 Nov 2005)

In an effort to show penance for my comments on Tess' commercial thread. I post this:

On the DND site and army.gc.ca:

http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/home.asp

Terry Kelly wrote a song after being in a store where they stopped for 2 minutes of silence. All patrons of the store stopped except for this one fellow who tried to talk to a clerk. The rage that Mr Kelly had because of this father's poor example to his daughter inspired this song.

I watched the video. It was very good. I will not say more  :'

Mpeg version here, it takes a bit to download:

http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/Docs/TKeng6mb.wmv


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (8 Nov 2005)

Also take a look at this one....


October , 2005 - The massive event tent at Kandahar Airfield was suddenly filled with a rousing standing ovation and thundering cheers as Julian Austin, a singer, songwriter from New Brunswick now residing in Steinbach Manitoba played the final note of his new song, entitled "The Red and White". 

He recently wrote the song as a tribute to all past and present Canadian service men and women, playing it in public for the first time for the members of Task Force Afghanistan serving in the Arabian Gulf region and in Kandahar, Afghanistan. 

He recently wrote the song as a tribute to all past and present Canadian service men and women, playing it in public for the first time for the members of Task Force Afghanistan serving in the Arabian Gulf region and in Kandahar, Afghanistan.

Here's the link to the song:

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFWA_HQ/media/RedandWhite_smaller.wma?id=667


----------



## Zartan (8 Nov 2005)

Every year, in the days leading up to Remembrance Day, the song "Green Fields", by the Northern Pikes always pops into mind. It's a great song, and deals with a World War 2 vet and his experiences, past and present. Well worth a listen.
Here's the lyrics, in case you're interested: http://216.194.97.9/html/lyrics/greenfields.html


----------



## FastEddy (8 Nov 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Jiggy music?
> 
> At least it could have been AC/DC or something....




All of the posts on this Thread, seem to reflect, sadness, appreciation,reflection and respect, I just can't seem to fit your comments into any of these areas, considering the base root (Remembrance Day).

Maybe I have misread your comments ?, perhaps you could point out where I errored.

Cheers.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (8 Nov 2005)

To be a littlemore blunt. I found your comments to be distasteful and completely unnecessary. Perhaps you could stick to that saying you most likely head as a small child. "If you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all." 

On a brighter note I listend to both songs and it filled me with sadness but at the same time pride, that we have people in our nation that would do so that for our freedom.


----------



## nsmedicman (8 Nov 2005)

Gee....thanks a lot Chimo. Just when I thought "A Pittance of Time" made me  :'(. You bring this song along. It is an excellent song, and it's about time someone created a song like this. Thanks  ;D


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (9 Nov 2005)

No problem..I think all these songs are excellent and should all be played on radio and television stations throughout the Remembrance Day all over Canada so people, who obstain from going to Rem day services, can listen ans reflect on those who gave up there lives and who have risked all in the defence of democracy and our great country.


----------



## Dirt Digger (10 Nov 2005)

Unfortunately, A Pittance of Time rang true for my wife several years back when we lived in Victoria.  Her company called for a moment of silence over the store's intercomm and she had to deal with a customer that didn't think the request applied to them.

Today I had to hold it back.  I mentioned after class that U of T was having a Remembrance Day ceremony tomorrow and had a classmate laugh at the idea of giving up a day off to attend.  This from an apparently well-educated individual...  Maybe it's just me, but compared to other parts of the country, the people in Toronto don't seem to really give a s**t.  I've seen few places selling poppies and even fewer wearing them...  

It's cynical, but sometimes I wonder if the general population thinks that the greatest freedom is the freedom to not care where it came from.   :-\


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (10 Nov 2005)

I was asked to participate in a ceremony at an elementary school this week.  I suggested a presentation of this video and/or song.  It was scrapped in favour of a rendition of everyones favorite communist manifesto.

However, my wife is a TA at another school, and she ensured it was played.  She informed me it was well received.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Zartan (11 Nov 2005)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Today I had to hold it back.   I mentioned after class that U of T was having a Remembrance Day ceremony tomorrow and had a classmate laugh at the idea of giving up a day off to attend.



Even at my school in Calgary, students were openly telling friends that they were skipping the assembly. It's a damn shame.



			
				Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> This from an apparently well-educated individual...



If it's any consolation, it appeared to be the dumf**** who decided to skip here.

Here's a little something I decided to do: http://www.livejournal.com/users/offenso/7752.html (a song of my own)

Lest we forget


----------



## Big Foot (11 Nov 2005)

Well Zartan, I hate to say it but you simply can't make people care. I find it sad how little some people, especially teens and young adults, care about remembering why we are where we are today. Call it overlooking facts, but I suppose some things, such as freedom, will always be taken for granted by some people. Nice work on the song, by the way.


----------



## Warthor (11 Nov 2005)

actually i resent that comment most of my friends that i know are clowns and goof around like that but when it comes to issues of rememberance day and veterans they are serious because they understand what they  did for us. Alot of people had grand parents that served in wars or even parents so they respect that kind of stuff. I myself had my great grandpa in the British Navy my great uncle was in the british army. If anyone ever does disrespects anything or anyone that served  they need to get there head a good shake.

Chris


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Nov 2005)

On my way home from work this morning Q-107 in Toronto gave at least 10 minutes of airtime between the song and the commentary....a nice and classy touch from DJ John Derringer.


----------



## Armymedic (11 Nov 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Between the video itself, the mood of the ceremony and everything else, well....the vet there started to tear up, I swear I saw the RCMP flag bearer brush away a tear and my eyes got a wee bit watery (ok, ok, I'm a sissy sometimes, I admit it).



You're not the only one. I get that way every time I watch the video.


----------



## Spanky (13 Nov 2005)

I was responsible for putting together the Remembrance Day ceremony at my school.  I used the video as an opening to settle everyone down.  625 kids from 4 to 14 sitting in a gym in complete silence 30 sec into the song was nice to see.  Some of the older kids, and some staff were in tears by the time it was over.  It was an effective mood setter for the ceremony.  There is SOME hope for the future.


----------



## CdnPhoenix (13 Nov 2005)

I just saw this for the first time last Wendesday, I felt that it was very well done and got the message across to everyone who was there watching it with me successfully. Just some inapporiate coments were made after it was over (mostly about the song itself, I am in highschool after all) but the fact that no one spoke during the whole video (the song and a documentary) was enough to keep me happy through the day.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Nov 2005)

just for some other information Canadian Pacific Railroad shut down the entire rail system across Canada and on Tracks they  run in the US at 11 AM local time for 2 minutes of silence and respect then each train crew pull the cord to sound the horn for one long blast to pay  tribute to the  CPR  men who died in the service of the Country

http://www8.cpr.ca/cms/English/Media/News/General/2005/Veterans+unite+to+remember.htm
November 10, 2005
Calgary, Alberta

CPR to stop all trains across both countries for two minutes of silence



Canadian Pacific Railway, Canada's first transcontinental railway, will pay tribute on November 11 to those who served Canada and the United States to preserve freedom in both countries.



At 11 a.m. local time on November 11, CPR employees will bring all trains across Canada and the United States to a halt, observing two minutes of silence in honour of those who have served their country in war. Following the silence, every CPR train across Canada and the United States will sound one long train whistle blast â â€œ a CPR salute to the nations' war veterans.



This year, which marks the Year of the Veteran in Canada, all CPR employees who fought for Canada and the United States will be honoured as part of Remembrance Day and Veterans' Day ceremonies at a special monument outside of the company's head office.



CPR CEO Rob Ritchie says the sacrifice that so many people gave in order to secure our future will never be forgotten. "For the freedom we enjoy today, we owe it all to the brave men and women who served our countries and to those who continue to answer the call to preserve democracy in the 21st century."


Military veteran and CPR pensioner, Les Davies says it's important to continue the tradition of remembrance. "In honouring the efforts of those who gave the ultimate sacrifice, we remember that if it weren't for them, we wouldn't have the freedom that we enjoy now." Davies will be laying a wreath at the CPR ceremony to remember those whose lives were lost.



Current employees enlisted in the reserve in both countries also will be recognized at the event, as well as the role CPR, as a company, has had supporting Canada and the United States during armed conflicts. 



Some 33,127 Canadian Pacific employees served in the last century's two world conflicts alone. Sadly, 1,774 sacrificed their lives. A total of 27 Canadian Pacific ships were lost in the two world wars.


----------



## tourwife (14 Nov 2005)

This e-mail has come through my box a few times in the last couple years.  It's nice to know the story behind how the song came about.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## TCBF (14 Nov 2005)

".....sometimes I wonder if the general population thinks that the greatest freedom is the freedom to not care where it came from."

Dirt Digger, methinks you have a good point there.

Tom


----------



## onewingwonder (14 Nov 2005)

For those who have been touched by these gentlemen's words, they can be contacted thus:

Terry Kelly tkpro@terry-kelly.com
Julian Austin info@julianaustin.com

I know I'm sending a few words of thanks.


----------



## Pearson (31 Oct 2006)

This needs a bump as we get close to the 11th.


----------



## retread (31 Oct 2006)

Thanks for bumping this thread.  I had not heard Mr. Kelly's song nor seen the video before.  I agree with masny who posted earlier that this should be played at schools.

Here in Port McNicoll, the kids obviously have no respect for those who serve.  They actively vandalize the Cenotaph.  They even tore down the flag pole.  One of the O.P.P. here told me that when they caught one of the 14 year old vandals, the kid didn't even know this monument was erected to honour his own relatives who had served. It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Nov 2007)

Once again its time for a bump.

Lest we forget.

http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/video.asp


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Nov 2007)

I love the song. A great piece of work.


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Nov 2007)

I have just pased on this unofficial mourning tune.


----------



## medaid (8 Nov 2007)

Need to write something so I can find it again later.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Nov 2008)

A bump lest we forget.


 http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/video.asp

http://www.terry-kelly.com/message.htm


----------

